# Websites like www.wiziq.com



## kumar.manoj (Dec 6, 2010)

Hello, I want to know that, "Is there any websites like WiZiQ Free Online Teaching and E-Learning with Web Conferencing which can help me to learn and teach online and can provide a platform to interact with more peoples with same interests.

And also provide a facility like WiZiQ Free Online Teaching and E-Learning with Web Conferencing to interact with others instantly to help others to take help from others.


----------

